# DS #1018: Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings (Japan)



## shaunj66 (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1679^^


----------



## Jax (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh yeah!

I'm gonna try this just for the fun of it, cuz RPGs in a language I don't understand is teh phail.


----------



## ConraDargo (Apr 21, 2007)

So it's finally out in Japan eh? *sigh* Now the _real_ waiting game begins...

*Edit:* Uh 1024Mbit?? Damn


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 21, 2007)

omfg.... ENGLISH PLEASE!


----------



## shado blackstar (Apr 21, 2007)

Win!

Now to wait in queue, only to have my computer crash when the download hits 98.8%.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 21, 2007)

look at those screens!
http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q=...ch+Images&gbv=2


----------



## ice-master (Apr 21, 2007)

OMG -> The same in English plz


----------



## Sil3n7 (Apr 21, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## Qpido (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(ConraDargo @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> So it's finally out in Japan eh? *sigh* Now the _real_ waiting game begins...



I was gonna say exactly the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Q~


----------



## slayerspud (Apr 21, 2007)

Omfg, this and D/P. My weekend is sorted.


----------



## MrGizMo (Apr 21, 2007)

when will the US version come out??


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 21, 2007)

is this real time action rpg right?


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah, it's nice D/P is only 512Mbit in English instead of 1024Mbit in Japanese. The opposite of what happened to several earlier Pokemon games.

No thx. I'm not even going to try and muddle through this Final Fantasy until it gets translated. I've done that before, but...


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks really cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 21, 2007)

Damn it is a sequel, got to finish FF12 before I look at this.


----------



## Gnat (Apr 21, 2007)

Interesting, I liked 1 to 5 on GBA, 6 bored me quite fast though.
As a Nintendo fanboy, I never played any of the later FF games.
As long as there is not gonna be too much references it's prequels, I'll be able to play it just fine (the english version).


----------



## pduin (Apr 21, 2007)

oh man! i wish i knew japanese. gotta finish ffxii on the ps2 first though


----------



## lookout (Apr 21, 2007)

it last it out! waited for this game....


----------



## Tanas (Apr 21, 2007)

Another below par Final Fantasy for the DS.


----------



## flashrabbit (Apr 21, 2007)

Save doesn't work on SCCF ;(


----------



## THeLL (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice releases today


----------



## Sil3n7 (Apr 21, 2007)

The FMV on the menu is amazing


----------



## spas (Apr 21, 2007)

Forums start going crazy about FF now!

The past few weeks its like everyone has been on crack waiting for the release.

CALM down people it will be out soon just concentrate on Pokemon for now!


----------



## adgloride (Apr 21, 2007)

I liked the last final fantasy released on the DS.  Reminded me of the PS1 days when the final fantasys were actually good.  What I got fed up with as making yourself mini and messing around with the jobs.  If it wasn't for that I would have easily played the game to the finish.  I just hope this is similar with no messing about.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Apr 21, 2007)

NIce, gonna try this one out aswell.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Tanas @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Another below par Final Fantasy for the DS.


you can read japanese?


----------



## Deanwick (Apr 21, 2007)

Whoo-hah! No matter if I can`t figure out a damn thing of the story, I just NEED to try this out!


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Yeah, it's nice D/P is only 512Mbit in English instead of 1024Mbit in Japanese. The opposite of what happened to several earlier Pokemon games.
> 
> No thx. I'm not even going to try and muddle through this Final Fantasy until it gets translated. I've done that before, but...



The Japanese version was overdumped. If you were to trim the Japanese version, it would come out to be a 512Mbit game. (Around 59 MB)

Nonetheless, guess it's time to wait for the English version...


----------



## chuckstudios (Apr 21, 2007)

Damn, wiki doesn't say anything about a NA release...


----------



## rice151 (Apr 21, 2007)

Uhhh WHO NEEDS POKEMON!


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 21, 2007)

You know Square will though. They'd be morons not to.


----------



## res1 (Apr 21, 2007)

Black screen after the company logos on the DS-X


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 21, 2007)

Darn, I thought it said FF7 instead of FF12


----------



## EarthBound (Apr 21, 2007)

I gotta beat FFXII now!

I heard the story wasnt that good for the PS2 version.


----------



## angelwizard (Apr 21, 2007)

pwned pokemon


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh kickass, I thought they were still halfway through making it (not that I was really paying attention). 

Given how long it takes FF titles to get to the UK (FFIII isn't out until May) that's plenty of time to play the prequel. After playing FFX. And X-2 (it was a present)


----------



## knl (Apr 21, 2007)

right now, I wish I was japanese.


----------



## himiko (Apr 21, 2007)

Have played chapter one.
Must say this is a nice game so far.
Lots CG as well.


----------



## lastdual (Apr 21, 2007)

This sure came as a surprise.

Just hope square didn't botch it, since some of the movies, while pretty, look like FF meets Ikari Warriors...


----------



## Covarr (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Shiro786 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Seriously though, this is a very fucking awesome game. Real Time Action + Final Fantasy = Handheld Crazyness


No, that's only partially correct. Real Time Action + Final Fantasy = Crystal Chronicles. FFCC came first.


----------



## Deanwick (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(res1 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Black screen after the company logos on the DS-X



Umm...no, working just fine with DS-X with the latest FW. Just played the 1st chapter and the anticipation for the translation is already killing me! If only the characters would move faster, the slow-pacedness almost put me to sleep a couple of times...


----------



## Kensuke (Apr 21, 2007)

i tought it was a prequel or something like that...i hope we can play it without HAVE to play ffXII on ps2...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 21, 2007)

oooo thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this game kickass


----------



## Shinji (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Oh kickass, I thought they were still halfway through making it (not that I was really paying attention).
> 
> Given how long it takes FF titles to get to the UK (FFIII isn't out until May) that's plenty of time to play the prequel. After playing FFX. And X-2 (it was a present)


Admit it, you bought X-2 yourself like I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wait, you didnt?  *ahem* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




While we play the waiting game for FFXIIRW, we'll just fill it with a little game who's name has been worn out the past week.


----------



## asher (Apr 21, 2007)

final fantasy XII wasnt a Final Fantasy...

it was Vagrant Fantasy Tactics which is better imo...

i say we need a sci-fi , cyberpunk final fantasy just like FFVII


----------



## Shinji (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(asher @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> final fantasy XII wasnt a Final Fantasy...
> 
> it was Vagrant Fantasy Tactics which is better imo...
> 
> i say we need a sci-fi , cyberpunk final fantasy just like FFVII


We should call it....Shadowrun Fantasy XD


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 21, 2007)

Damn, it's in japanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish they could release it in Europe, US and Japan at the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Covarr: FFCC sucked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 majorly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



asher: An FFVII remake with better graphics would OWN.


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh man, YES! Early releases are the best. I wanted this more than D/P.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 21, 2007)

how is this game like is it a SRPG ? or action rpg ?


----------



## zelph (Apr 21, 2007)

Does anyone know the save size for this?

Edit: nvm i can save it without setting a save type


----------



## Pedro UK (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm going to stick it on my R4 jsut to watch the opening FMV - I'm sure it's a whopper!


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 21, 2007)

I quite like this, cant understand what going on but its different to most RPG's on the DS. Like the real time action strategy part of this.  I do wish you didnt have to square the player for them to walk everytime as thats kinda annoying but its something that you can get use to.

Would like the series to be more sci-fi but meh.


----------



## ugly_rose (Apr 21, 2007)

Works flawlessy on the G6 with Soft Reset, DoFAT Force R/W and Trim


----------



## kudaku (Apr 21, 2007)

it's a mix of real time stategy and RPG


----------



## bluemax (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Gnat @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Interesting, I liked 1 to 5 on GBA, 6 bored me quite fast though.
> As a Nintendo fanboy, I never played any of the later FF games.
> As long as there is not gonna be too much references it's prequels, I'll be able to play it just fine (the english version).
> 
> ...



FF7 is about as cyber punk as Barbie Horse Adventures.

And FFXII really doesn't have much to do with VS outside of some cursory references. FFXII is a FF game.


----------



## Covarr (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(jdbye @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Covarr: FFCC sucked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say FFCC was better, just that it came first.

Crystal Chronicles could have been a good game, but there were some major kinks that needed worked out. I'm hoping that the DS and Wii Crystal Chronicles games have those problems solved.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Tanas @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Another below par Final Fantasy for the DS.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 21, 2007)

THANK YOU DIRTIE ! 

and for the record soo far this game KICKS ASS !


----------



## Propionation (Apr 21, 2007)

I can't wait for this to come to the US. Unlike others, I actually quite enjoy FFIII. Anyway for the time being, I'll play Pokemon.


----------



## Seraph (Apr 22, 2007)

Quite a fun and interesting style of gameplay...Sort of what Tatics would be if it was an RTS. Although movement in battle seems a little slow unless you're able to make them run.

The maps look look great, maybe as good or better than FFIII. I can understand why they made the sprites 2D due to the fact that you can summon a number of units to help fight along your main characters. The cutscenes also look beautiful, 3-4 just in the first chapter.

I need to play FFXII(the only FF I haven't played yet) before this is released in the US.


----------



## Alastair (Apr 22, 2007)

This franchise is certainly plowing into the handheld industry, isn't it? /me likes


----------



## test1test1 (Apr 22, 2007)

oh i have waited for it for years!


----------



## banchan (Apr 22, 2007)

Work fine on SC SD ! (save OK ! )


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> This franchise is certainly plowing into the handheld industry, isn't it? /me likes



*crosses fingers*

Here's hoping for FFVI  on the DS.


----------



## SynGamer (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Tanas @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Another below par Final Fantasy for the DS.


This has been getting descent reviews so far, 32/40 from Fam...something, can't remember how to spell it.  Thats about an 80%.  So considering a little cleanup for the U.S. release, we should have a great game to play.


----------



## Seraph (Apr 22, 2007)

Haven't seen anysite that have Famitsu's scores but Dengeki DS & Wii Style gave it 85, 90, and 90 out of 100.


----------



## Covarr (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Alastair @ Apr 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This franchise is certainly plowing into the handheld industry, isn't it? /me likes
> ...


FFVI is already on the GBA, why do you want it again so soon?


----------



## knocturnal (Apr 22, 2007)

Glad this game is out. Time to start the long download (56k stinks but its better than nothing). Is this the last big release until Ouendan 2 or is another big name title coming out before then


----------



## Opium (Apr 22, 2007)

The graphics and art style for this game look absolutely phenomenal. I love the style of 3D with 2D sprites.

I think I'll wait for the English release though before I start playing it.


----------



## Akoji (Apr 22, 2007)

Same here , the Art is awsome and the Battle System look quite good , well i saw some massive fight on screenshots with like 10 characters on the same screen.

But yeah i will wait for english release.... August right?


----------



## Seraph (Apr 22, 2007)

From the sources I've checked, the English release date is still TBA...only played the first chapter and now just going to wait for an English release but it's tempting to keep playing...


----------



## hitmann2206 (Apr 22, 2007)

curse japan always has the best things first!! like FF advent children when it wasnt out yet  damn! any ways thanks for letting us know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 viva la ds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 viva la psp


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(hitmann2206 @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> curse japan always has the best things first!! like FF advent children when it wasnt out yetÂ damn! any ways thanks for letting us knowÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe because they actually created the games? lol
all Nintendo of USA does is import it over and translate.
all of the games, pokemon, final fantasy, dragon quest series, are all made in japan.


----------



## lookout (Apr 22, 2007)

It remind me Cannon Fodder (or C&C) in RPG style..





I can't read japanese however this game soo enjoyable


----------



## iwakura (Apr 22, 2007)

WHY ARE MY SATs IN 2 WEEKS?!? 

Pokemon and FF: RW...oh god...there go my SAT scores.


----------



## iwakura (Apr 22, 2007)

anyone know of a simple guide to just get me started? like basic navigation or something?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2007)

You're going to find it funny, but the script is in readable form in Shift-JIS in some files in the nds...

Who has suceeded in running this game on the scsd ?


----------



## Elrinth (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(iwakura @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> anyone know of a simple guide to just get me started? like basic navigation or something?



yeah when you start the game you are taken on a guide.. .it's very hard to misunderstand...

I love the gameplay btw..


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 22, 2007)

gamefaqs says it was scheduled for 26 april but its early? dosent say anything about english must take a long time


----------



## funem (Apr 22, 2007)

The best graphics on the DS BAR NONE, Zelda is going to have to be really special to stop this being the best game on the DS. Awesome cut scenes and don't know how they managed the 3D environments on the humble DS ( Then again look what they could do with the GBA), looks like full blown console graphics being played on the DS screens like a monitor. 

Cant wait for the English version now.


----------



## Strifer (Apr 22, 2007)

A pleasant surprise to see this released


----------



## dread123 (Apr 22, 2007)

just had a quick play of 10 mins . graphics and sound are awesome on this game. played until after the night scene. very good game so far-cant wait for english version


----------



## flai (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn, I didn't realize this was even nearly out yet. I might give it a go at some point.


----------



## Torte (Apr 22, 2007)

If you can understand Jap, there's no reason to suffer through FFXII before playing this.  You're not missing much story-wise anyway.  And best DS graphics thus far?  Hardly.  On par with PoR I suppose, but Chocobo Tales slams it down.


----------



## sylver78 (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> You're going to find it funny, but the script is in readable form in Shift-JIS in some files in the nds...
> 
> Who has suceeded in running this game on the scsd ?


No problems for me with a supercard miniSD (using a 2GB Transcend miniSD).
Working well, and no problems with saving game !


----------



## neochaos (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Torte @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> If you can understand Jap, there's no reason to suffer through FFXII before playing this.Â You're not missing much story-wise anyway.Â And best DS graphics thus far?Â Hardly.Â On par with PoR I suppose, but Chocobo Tales slams it down.



Aesthetics are more important than pure technical prowess, and therefore, Revenant Wings looks better than Chocobo Tales / FF3 for that matter...


----------



## shado blackstar (Apr 22, 2007)

And Nanostray mops the floor with all of them


----------



## Tuxedo Kamen (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Torte @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> If you can understand Jap, there's no reason to suffer through FFXII before playing this.Â You're not missing much story-wise anyway.Â And best DS graphics thus far?Â Hardly.Â On par with PoR I suppose, but Chocobo Tales slams it down.



If that's any good, you sure never heard of "Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker", did you?


----------



## Torte (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(neochaos @ Apr 23 2007 said:


> Aesthetics are more important than pure technical prowess, and therefore, Revenant Wings looks better than Chocobo Tales / FF3 for that matter...



Yes that's right.  Visually it looks awesome, even though graphical prowess isn't as strong.

^ I have heard of DQM:J and that looks fantastic.  I didn't say Chocobo Tales is the best, but it's up there with the rest, and imo it does the best 3D out of everything I've seen so far (I think).  Cel-shading just doesn't have as much impact on me as it used to I guess.


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> ...
> 
> Who has suceeded in running this game on the scsd ?



Works fine on SC SD/MiniSD with latest firmware and software

Restart: Y / Trim: Y / Faster Game Play: Y / Enable "Patch Cartridge Access" Compatibility: High


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## SynGamer (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll take 15+ characters and enemies on screen over FF3's graphics.


----------



## res1 (Apr 28, 2007)

Saw that someone had changed the DS-X status. I for one couldn't get past the company logos. Could the person who got it to run please elaborate?


----------



## kohkindachi (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi ppl, sry for asking this, but why Final Fantasy XII comes out after FF3 DS? What abt FF4 DS, etc?


----------



## Slipurson (May 5, 2007)

They dont really release them in any right order for the DS...

tho they should imho make a pack of the GBA 1,2,4,5,6 etc for the NDS


----------



## test84 (Nov 1, 2007)

Does anyone know if Revenant Wings fights are like FF X or FF XII ?


----------

